# problem porting netperf



## beaute (Aug 10, 2010)

I am trying to install netperf in order to run tests on my network (at least that is what I'm hoping this port does, really just wanted to see what it can do)

I got this error:

```
Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
```

A little google search revealed that I needed portaudit. I did make install and it was okay, and I then did

```
# /usr/local/sbin/portaudit -Fda
```

At this point, I should get a message saying that a new database is installed. However, I get this:

```
fetch: http://www.FreeBsd.org/ports/auditfile.tbz: No address record
```
What's up?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2010)

beaute said:
			
		

> I got this error:
> 
> ```
> Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
> ```


That's not an error.


----------

